# Bits for cutting HDPE



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

In the 4+ years using my Pro4824, I've only cut hdpe 1 time to make a dust shoe. I used a O-Flute Up Cut Spiral Bit on the project with no problems. 

I'm preparing to cut 10 parts from 3/4" thick Recycled Black HDPE for a Festool type MFT that I built. In research I found that some owners prefer to use a regular 2 flute up cut end mill using a wider clearance toolpath on the first cut to give more room for chip evacuation. I would like to hear from members who have experience with HDPE before I waste some material.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I've only cut cheap, dollar store HPDE cutting boards, and I've used a regular 2 flute spiral. I cut Corian all the time with regular router bits without any problems.
Regardless, whatever bit you choose I would experiment anyway to get your feed and speed right so you aren't melting your way through it.


----------

